# Jitte



## Yossarian75 (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi I was wondering if you guys could share some Bunkai for this Kata. I have just been shown it and I cant work out how to apply it yet. If you could point me in the right direction I would be most gratefull.

Cheers


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 9, 2002)

You should ask "Sensei" Mike.........he loves that kind of stuff.


----------



## Dim Mak (Nov 10, 2002)

Hello Yossarian75,

 If you just learned the form, you really need to practice it much more before asking this question.

  Practice it a few hundred more times and try to figure it out.  Many of the treasures from old forms, such as Jitte, you have to dig up for yourself.   Martial art is beautiful, in that there are many application for the same movement, it is an art. 

  If you get stuck, then ask an instructor.

  Good luck with you studies.

  R. McLain


----------

